# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Feature wall in bedroom. What colour should I go with?

## makka619

It's a very small bedroom in a granny flat. The floor tiles are dark grey. Walls are acrylic Antique White USA.  
The arrow is pointing to the wall I want to paint a different colour. I was just going to paint the single wall another colour. But I don't know what colour to choose.  
The fireplace in the main room (can be seen through the door on the right of first pic) is a dark grey suede. Should I use the same here or do something different?  3 or 4 long shelves will be placed along the wall.
Please help I am useless when it come to choosing paint colours.

----------


## tameriska

Looking at the colours that I can see there, I probably go a very light slate grey to match in with your doorframes and tiles.  Depending on the width of your shelves, maybe just paint the side walls the same width of your shelves, or for a cozy alcove feeling, paint up to the doorframe, and the other side wall. 
Hope it looks good whatever you choose 
The best way I found to choose colours, is to go to the paint shop, and get a heap of different sample paint cards, and put them up on the wall, and see how they look in different lights, If you have an idea of what furniture, colours are going to go in the room, (bedspread/ curtains), hold the paintchip up with those as well, and see if you like the combination. When I painted my loungeroom, I had the paintchips up on the wall for at least a week, and ended up choosing  one that I would have never chosen in the shop. 
( a dusky pinkish colour) only because it went so well with the existing furniture, and it seemes to make the room look bigger, and that colour seemed to have a nice warm glow about it in the late evening, one of two shades different, and it probably would have looked like cr#*. (in my opinion, I definately am not a pink person by the way.)

----------


## masoth

What are the shelves to hold?  
*  Ornaments?  If you already have a collection then the 'background' colour should be chosen to show them best, and this may even be black.
*  Books?  The spine colours will be the highlight so the surrounding colour will be adequate.
*  Will the shelves be painted, or stained, or glass? 
*  Is there direct lighting to the area?  A single downlight may be a good fitting if the shelving is intended to be a standout feature, or a spotlight away from the shelves if, say, a photo collection is to be there. 
soth

----------


## makka619

I forgot that the wall on the right when looking at the photo actually extends to a whole wall, so painting the two smaller walls might look a bit funny.  
The shelves I have are dark brown stained, but perhaps I could paint them. I was thinking dark black high gloss on top of the dark grey suede. We should have some of the suede paint left over to do it.  
As for whats going on the shelve, probably books and other odds and ends.  
I will post a pic of the wall the fireplace sits on, there will be shelving there, maybe you can help me pick a colour to paint the shelves :Redface: . lol I was thinking black, but the walls are antique white. I don't know if it will be too much black. Mainly as the colour theme of the house is black white grey so far. The only bit of colour will be the curtains in the living space which are a soft green.

----------


## makka619

I have drawn the shelves in:  
The fireplace: The pink lines are the shelves. What colour should I paint them? Is black too much? Should the mantle be the same colour as the shelves? Also what colour should I paint the inside of the fireplace? (Won't be used for a fire)  
And an idea of the rest of the room, going anti-clockwise from the fireplace:        
Soft green curtains that drop to the floor on the main window here:  
That's it. lol  
I appreciate all your help.  :Biggrin:

----------


## masoth

The entire wall, including the alcove with the shelving, as shown in the second pic, in your first post could look good in a light/mid olive colour  All the shelving could match the grey of the tiles, and I would paint the inside of the fire place white  -  that way you could use it as a sort of display box. 
soth

----------


## Ashore

I try to keep to the minium no of colours in the house , its less tins of left-over paint you keep to go dry and less chance of using the wrong paint as a touch up , had a place in sydney that had 4 diffrent shades of white and if you used the wrong one didn't it show up  :Doh:   
Rgds

----------


## celeste

Hi makka619 
I wouldn't put suede behind books etc - it shedds.
one colour that would look good there is Dulux Buff it its a beigy grey - both warm (yellow base) and cool (blue base) at the same time, so you can put any other colour you like with it, as it will pick up the tones of whats around it. It's a white base if you want more colour double strength it.  
As for the fire place - you have white and grey everywhere, so I would go with a bit of color, like a red - dulux red terra or a plum - dulux artiste or dulcet violet. Any of these would look great. oh for shelves and mantel. 
use buff it also inside the fire, it is less stark than white and will give a good back drop for a basket of flowers etc. :Biggrin:   
Celeste

----------


## makka619

I know so much black/grey/white. The creativity just springs out of me.  :Biggrin:  
Thanks for the ideas... 
My friend wanted me to paint the fireplace a burgendy/red, and now I really want to do it. lol. Would add just that right touch of life into the place. It always makes sense after I have bought the wrong paint.  
I looked up the buff colour and it looks like a light browny colour?  http://www.heritagepaints.co.uk/data_files/data5_96.jpg  
Masoth I really like the mid-olivy colour you suggested, I have a greeny colour in mind for my trip to the paint store to get some colour swatches. 
oooh I just found this colour - it's the green on the wall in the pic bottom/left corner: http://www.dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/index.aspx
Looks really nice. Wish they named the paint colour used but, I know it's always different then it appears in photos.  
The green here also looks nice (in the pic again): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...lightgreen.jpg  
Should I go for the lighter or darker, what makes the room appear bigger? Or doesn't it so much matter on a small wall?

----------


## masoth

> oooh I just found this colour - it's the green on the wall in the pic bottom/left corner: http://www.dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/index.aspx
> Looks really nice. Wish they named the paint colour used but, I know it's always different then it appears in photos. This looks like a Dulux colour sheet it may be available at the paint shop - I like both of the featured colours but your suggestion is a bit "grassy" for your decor. 
> The green here also looks nice (in the pic again): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...lightgreen.jpg My choice here would be either 'Bamboo White', or "Garden Pond'. 
> Should I go for the lighter or darker, what makes the room appear bigger? Or doesn't it so much matter on a small wall?

  My preference is a subdued colour - the brighness of the 'grassy' green is not, I think, restfull. This, of course, is just an opinion.  soth

----------


## journeyman Mick

> ...................had a place in sydney that had 4 diffrent shades of white and if you used the wrong one didn't it show up   
> Rgds

  Only four? I worked on the construction of a resort where they had *seventeen* :Shock:   different shades of white. :Doh:   It was a constant cause of bitchin and moaning from the painters. 
Mick

----------


## celeste

> I know so much black/grey/white. The creativity just springs out of me.  
> Thanks for the ideas... 
> My friend wanted me to paint the fireplace a burgendy/red, and now I really want to do it. lol. Would add just that right touch of life into the place. It always makes sense after I have bought the wrong paint.  
> Sounds great - paint the inside of the fire place and the shelves burgany/red will look great - tho go blue based and not yellow based. 
> I looked up the buff colour and it looks like a light browny colour?  http://www.heritagepaints.co.uk/data_files/data5_96.jpg  Sorry it was "buff it - by dulux" I had a look but it is not on thier site, it is similiar to Minnow on this link but a little darker  Its in thier perfect schemes book 2004-5 http://dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/colours_directions.aspx 
> Masoth I really like the mid-olivy colour you suggested, I have a greeny colour in mind for my trip to the paint store to get some colour swatches. 
> oooh I just found this colour - it's the green on the wall in the pic bottom/left corner: http://www.dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/index.aspx
> Looks really nice. Wish they named the paint colour used but, I know it's always different then it appears in photos.  
> The green here also looks nice (in the pic again): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...lightgreen.jpg  
> Should I go for the lighter or darker, what makes the room appear bigger? Or doesn't it so much matter on a small wall?

----------


## makka619

> My preference is a subdued colour - the brighness of the 'grassy' green is not, I think, restfull. This, of course, is just an opinion.  soth

  
masoth thanks for the help. They are a bit bright grassy. I never saw it like that.  
The olivy colours are very similar to the curtains that I have ready to hang for the main area. So maybe bringing that colour into the bedroom for the wall will help to tie things in a bit.

----------


## makka619

Sorry it was "buff it - by dulux" I had a look but it is not on thier site, it is similiar to Minnow on this link but a little darker  :2thumbsup:  Its in thier perfect schemes book 2004-5 http://dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/colours_directions.aspx 
No Minnow on that link :Frown: . I will ask tomorrow at the store if there is a Dulux Buff It. 
The link you showed me is directions in white. The walls are already done with the Antique White from there. What do you think of something like Ecru, China White or Hog Bristle for the single wall? Or is that a bit cack?

----------


## makka619

> Only four? I worked on the construction of a resort where they had *seventeen*  different shades of white.  It was a constant cause of bitchin and moaning from the painters. 
> Mick

  lol
17 is a lot of shades of white..  
My mate just says white is white, he doesn't care what fancy name you slap on it, it's still just white. lol

----------


## celeste

> Sorry it was "buff it - by dulux" I had a look but it is not on thier site, it is similiar to Minnow on this link but a little darker  Its in thier perfect schemes book 2004-5 http://dulux.com.au/html/inspiration/colours_directions.aspx 
> No Minnow on that link. I will ask tomorrow at the store if there is a Dulux Buff It. 
> The link you showed me is directions in white. The walls are already done with the Antique White from there. What do you think of something like Ecru, China White or Hog Bristle for the single wall? Or is that a bit cack?

  Sorry Mikka 
A blonde day!!   :Rolleyes:  more like china white - I know they say white but they have quite a bit of colour. 
Celeste

----------


## makka619

> Sorry Mikka 
> A blonde day!!   more like china white - I know they say white but they have quite a bit of colour. 
> Celeste

  cool, I got a colour sample of Buff it, which is a off white colour. Looks nice.  
You seem to know a bit about paint colours.. how can I find a colour similar to this in Dulux or Accent:  http://www.resene.co.nz/competition/...s/jul_room.jpg 
Do you think this colour would look nice on the fireplace? Or is it too warm/dark? Or can you recommend a similar nicer burgandy/aubergine/maroon/red  colour?

----------


## celeste

> cool, I got a colour sample of Buff it, which is a off white colour. Looks nice.  
> You seem to know a bit about paint colours.. how can I find a colour similar to this in Dulux or Accent:  http://www.resene.co.nz/competition/...s/jul_room.jpg 
> Do you think this colour would look nice on the fireplace? Or is it too warm/dark? Or can you recommend a similar nicer burgandy/aubergine/maroon/red colour?

  Hi Makka 
I have many, many colour charts!! 
try 
dulux - enchantress or dulcet violet (a touch lighter) 
accent - blackcurrent charm 
any of the paint shops have the formulars for other brands colours.

----------


## BobL

Raphaelite RED! twill look way cool and classy.

----------


## makka619

Thankyou, I will look into these colours.  :Smilie:

----------


## makka619

I got the enchantress sample. It looks so bright pinky/red. But it always looks lighter then when applied.  
I hope it looks nice, because suede just isn't working for me.

----------


## Wood Butcher

Maybe I'm going blind as well as deaf but is there supposed to pictures in this thread??

----------


## makka619

> Maybe I'm going blind as well as deaf but is there supposed to pictures in this thread??

  Pics were there, but I cleaned up my picture account to fit more pics. I must have deleted these ones or there is a problem with the link. Shall look into it.

----------


## makka619

Hey Celeste, and anyone else who knows, what do you think of _Stone_ Textures? There is a colour called Kaleidoscope which is a similar to the Enchantress but with the stone effect.  
Is Stone as hard as Suede to apply? i.e do you need to use a brush and do crisscrosses to get the effect? Or is it a simple one that you can roll on?  *EDITED* http://www.wattyl.com.au/DIY/DIYGall...ature+Wall.htm
I found the colour chart and is by Wattyl so I looked it up. Says I can apply it by roller. Not sure what the effect will be like, but I like the neat effect. Looks like she is painting my fireplace, it is exactly the same, but in the wrong colour!  
Now, should I attempt to go for stone, or keep it in flat acrylic? I was not very good at applying Suede, but this time I would be applying it by roller so it can't be too hard can it?

----------


## celeste

> Hey Celeste, and anyone else who knows, what do you think of _Stone_ Textures? There is a colour called Kaleidoscope which is a similar to the Enchantress but with the stone effect.  
> Is Stone as hard as Suede to apply? i.e do you need to use a brush and do crisscrosses to get the effect? Or is it a simple one that you can roll on?  *EDITED* http://www.wattyl.com.au/DIY/DIYGall...ature+Wall.htm
> I found the colour chart and is by Wattyl so I looked it up. Says I can apply it by roller. Not sure what the effect will be like, but I like the neat effect. Looks like she is painting my fireplace, it is exactly the same, but in the wrong colour!  
> Hi Makka619 
> I have it in my bedroom - ruby red it is exactly the same as suede to apply, it has a larger pellet init so more like render look 
> Hey ruby red would be a good colour for you - it is a dark crimson.
> look great with black and whisper white.  I will take a photo tomorrow for you. 
> Celeste 
> Now, should I attempt to go for stone, or keep it in flat acrylic? I was not very good at applying Suede, but this time I would be applying it by roller so it can't be too hard can it?

----------


## makka619

Thanks Celeste for all your help.

----------


## celeste

Hi makka619 
Sorry, here are the photo's, note the photos do not do the colour justice. 
Celeste

----------


## makka619

> Hi makka619 
> Sorry, here are the photo's, note the photos do not do the colour justice. 
> Celeste

  
oh wow Celeste that colour looks brilliant! What colour is that? What a brilliant job on the suede in the bedroom. 
I love the colour it in the bathroom, though I know it's the same colour, just different lighting - but how it appears, that's exactly the colour I was after. Or is it a different colour because it doesn't appear to be a suede? What colour would look like that from the charts - blackcurrent would be too purple... i need the same depth but with a burgandy tinge.  
I haven't tried the sample pot yet... doing that tommorrow!  
last question... :Eek:  The curtains in the fireplace room are green - will a red fireplace work with that?  
Or should I paint the fireplace an olive green to match the curtains... then paint the bedroom feature wall in a red with burgandy/red curtains.  So basically a green room and a red room. 
Would it look funny if I painted the fireplace red with green curtains, then painted the bedroom wall green with red curtains?

----------


## celeste

> oh wow Celeste that colour looks brilliant! What colour is that? What a brilliant job on the suede in the bedroom. 
> I love the colour it in the bathroom, though I know it's the same colour, just different lighting - but how it appears, that's exactly the colour I was after. Or is it a different colour because it doesn't appear to be a suede? What colour would look like that from the charts - blackcurrent would be too purple... i need the same depth but with a burgandy tinge.  
> I haven't tried the sample pot yet... doing that tommorrow!  
> last question... The curtains in the fireplace room are green - will a red fireplace work with that?  
> Or should I paint the fireplace an olive green to match the curtains... then paint the bedroom feature wall in a red with burgandy/red curtains. So basically a green room and a red room. 
> Would it look funny if I painted the fireplace red with green curtains, then painted the bedroom wall green with red curtains?

  Hi makka619  WOW that's alot of questions - anyway my colour is Wattyl Ruby Red and it is Stone not suede - bigger granule in it.  The colour is a little deeper than the photo's appear. the bedroom wall and the bathroom wall is the same wall and its all suede.  Post a photo of your curtains or let me know what paint colour is the same.  Generally Red goes with green as they are opposits on a colour wheel. but it depends on which green and which red.  celeste

----------


## celeste

Hi makka619 
I meant to add - if you see a colour in stone or suede that you like but do not want stone or suede, I am sure you could get it made up in normal paint - tho I would go with a matt ( flat as possible ) finish to give a similiar look as suede etc. you would lose the look with satin or semi gloss etc. It's all got to do with how light reacts to the finish. 
Celeste

----------


## makka619

Thanks Celeste, here are the curtains, I scanned them! Turned out really well, the pics are pretty spot on. 
Curtain: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...tainsscan1.jpg
Curtain: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...tainsscan3.jpg   
Here are some suede colours I scanned, the quality is lost a fair bit. So you can tell me what kind of red I should be looking at to match the green in my curtains  :Smilie:  If I pick one of these, I won't get it in suede - normal how you said.  
If you click on these it zooms in: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ourssuede1.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...loursuede2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...oloursued3.jpg 
^^ From Taubmans Living Proof Suede colour chart

----------


## makka619

okay I am taking photos of the Enchantress sample I did on the fireplace. It's a nice colour, but I really don't know if it fits, not sure if it's too dark for the curtains. I'll post pics soon. 
Some of these photos make the curtains look lighter then what they are, the scanned images in the other post are more true to the colour.  
Enchantress: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../pinkwall1.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...1/pinkwal3.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...1/pinkwal2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3..._81/omlwa5.jpg 
After I sanded the dark grey suede back, this is how it looked. The light grey looks kinda nice:  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...tgreywall2.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...tgreywall1.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...tgreywall3.jpg

----------


## celeste

Hi Makka619 
Sorry, I haven't had a chance to look at the computer for a couple of days. 
My opinion - I like the Enchantress with your curtains. :2thumbsup:   
It's a good contrast. 
Tho, the pale grey works as well.  :2thumbsup:   
I would paint the shelves you talked about in the same colour as the fire place. 
Celeste

----------


## makka619

> Hi Makka619 
> Sorry, I haven't had a chance to look at the computer for a couple of days. 
> My opinion - I like the Enchantress with your curtains.  
> It's a good contrast. 
> Tho, the pale grey works as well.   
> I would paint the shelves you talked about in the same colour as the fire place. 
> Celeste

  thanks Celeste.  
I really love the enchantress colour, but when I hold the curtains up it just doesn't look right :Frown:  They kind of fight for attention against each other if that makes sense. It makes the enchantress look less enchanting haha and the curtains look tacky.  
But I just love the colour... and I really want to use it. Maybe I can hang the curtains in the bedroom and go with the olive wall in there. Just have to get the width cut.  
Then I can look for some burgandy curtains. oh boy I really enjoy all of this. Easiest option is going for the light grey, which I should probably do as I have the grey paint for the shelving already.  
wow i suck at this.  
thanks alot for your help once again. You are marvelous.  :Biggrin:   
oh and by the way, that enchantress is the burgandy colour exactly as I was thinking of. What a difference a sample pot can make.

----------


## makka619

Hey Celeste, just want to thank you again  :Biggrin:   
I went with the Enchantress, and once the whole thing was painted it looked gorgeous. I am so in love with the colour and result. I can see now how much better the colour looks then grey, so much more life is added to that room.  
As for the green curtains they fit the bedroom perfectly. I am getting some cream ones for the lounge.  
Thank you so much for your time and help, without which I would have gone with boring old grey.    :Flowers2:

----------


## makka619

masoth just want to let you know I have painted the bedroom wall in a olivy colour as you suggested. It looks so great, I am so delighted with the result, I can't stop looking at it! 
It matches the red fireplace really well too.  
Thank you so much for your suggestion, I would never have thought to go green. I'll post up some pics soon when it is all done!   :Biggrin:

----------

